# Burglar “Lucky To Be In Jail” After Being Shot At First Thing in the Morning



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ter-being-shot-at-first-thing-in-the-morning/


----------

